# Looking for a Automotive Book Wiring Diagram



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi guys, back in the 95 I work in a shop in florida fort lauderdale, their have a automotive diagram wiring book, If I remember right was a Omega or called blue book. Can someone let me know if today exist something similar? Maybe in digital format? Thanks


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

Changchung said:


> Hi guys, back in the 95 I work in a shop in florida fort lauderdale, their have a automotive diagram wiring book, If I remember right was a Omega or called blue book. Can someone let me know if today exist something similar? Maybe in digital format? Thanks


alldata.com


----------

